# New washer hookup need some advice thanks!



## needawasher (Dec 1, 2009)

New here wanted to ask all you fine people for some advice.


Some facts

I live in duplex condo which means i have a basement.  1st floor out of 3.  I would like to put a washer dryer in my utility room which is located in my basement.  

According to the association we are not suppose to have washer or dryer in our unit.  

While was looking for places in the same condo development i noticed out of 7 1st floor units 6 had washer and dryer in their own utility room.  A lot of these had the same setup.  Top load washers with pipes running from the water heater which is located in the same room to the washer. None of the units can vent their dryer as there is no place to vent. Also all of them drained into a floor drain.  

Now here is my dilemma.

I can get this washer for 1260 tax included but the install with the water supply is going to cost me $250 so grand total of 1500.  The plumbers from Abt are going to do the install.  They said for the drain pipe I have to install it myself because technically they cant drain into the floor but they said it was easy.  I have been happy with their performance on past installations of fridge water lines and other appliance hookups so thats a bonus?

LG WM3431W All-In-One White Washer And Dryer Combo - WM3431WH At Abt Electronics

Does it usually cost that much to make a water supply with pipes? what would it normally cost for a regular licensed plumber to do something like this?

I ask because there are a lot of deals on washers/dryers recently that can be had for under 800 bucks.

What would you do if you were in my situation? I'm trying to save some dough but also dont my decision to backfire on me.

As for the LG washer/dryer combo i am well aware a load will take about 4 hours to complete and i'm fine with that.  

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Dec 4, 2009)

No but, a plumber's gotta eat too.  He's marking up the cost of materials and charging a service call and an hourly rate that he's factored into a bid of $250
For a professional/licensed and insured plumber the cost seem reasonable.
However, your asking DIY'rs here so the cost would be a little steep given the cost of materials and a few beers.


----------

